# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ادرس ثبت نام ترمیم معدل در منطقه 22

## meysamkh766

سلام دوستان
من شهرک راه اهن میشینم گلستان غرب ! منطقه 22 یا منطقه 5 اموزش پرورش
اموزش پرورش صادقیه هست هرچی زنگ میزنم کسی جواب نمیده  :Yahoo (21): 
کسی میدونه کجا باید برم ثبت نام ترمیم ؟
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## meysamkh766

> سلام دوستان
> من شهرک راه اهن میشینم گلستان غرب ! منطقه 22 یا منطقه 5 اموزش پرورش
> اموزش پرورش صادقیه هست هرچی زنگ میزنم کسی جواب نمیده 
> کسی میدونه کجا باید برم ثبت نام ترمیم ؟
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


کسی نیست کمکم کنه ؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## :Iman1997

منتطقه ای که گفتی رو نمیشناسم ولی واسه ثبت نام ترمیم معدل اموزش پرورش نباید بری ، شما باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان اونجا ثبت نام کنی

----------


## maryam23

به من گفتن برای دی ماه هنوز چیزی به ما ابلاغ نشده اونوقت برای شما چطور شده؟

----------

